# what is the best bloodline of raceing homers



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

thinking of getting a couple of pair of raceing homers but I want to get a good bloodline to start with and also what should a good pair go for thanks for the help


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If you can find them
Janssen----Merckx--019 bloodlines.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Got some old stuff from Syfan farms I wish I could get a YB or two out of.
This particular cock is a son of assured gold, dam is assured silver. Hes almost old enough to vote hope I can get a round out of him.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*thank you for your help*

thanks for the help I will look this blood line up and try to find a pair or to just want to fly for my own fun but want to start out with so good birds


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*600 mile birds*

I go to va a lot and would love to be able to fly birds home to mi that is around 600 miles


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

For 600 miles--you will need 2-3 year old birds.
Then they may make 600 miles in a "LONG" day--2 days for sure.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*time*

that is fine I am in no rush to push them that far nor does it mater if it takes them one or two today this is just for fun I have always loved to watch them come home and you have to love the fact they can do that from so far away


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Check your local racing pigeon club and find out who is winning in the club, thats the strain you want in your area. Not unless you prefer some expensive birds? If you're going this for fun join a club so they can teach you all the aspect of racing and you might get some free birds and might even gain more friends.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

scott70 said:


> thinking of getting a couple of pair of raceing homers but I want to get a good *bloodline* to start with and also what should a good pair go for thanks for the help


 You actually have asked three questions, what is the *Best*, what is *Good*, and how *Much* should a Good pair go for ?

I don't think you will ever get a consensus on those questions. It's almost like asking where is the* Best *neighborhood to live in, what would be a *Good* home and How *Much* should one pay for such a thing. If you ask a successful CEO or business owner you are likely to get a far different answer then if you ask a seasonal migrant worker or a lower level government employee. It's going to depend on where you are located, and what fits the family budget.

Or if we use automobiles as an example, what is the *Best *automobile ? What is a *Good* automobile, what is a Good one to start with and *how much* should one expect to pay. It is all relative. If you have a budget of say $1000 there is no point discussing what the Best is, nor what would be a Good one to start with, you are going to have to deal with the realities of what is available in your area, within your price range.

Like everything else in life, the Best of anything is going to cost more then your average folks are going to be willing to pay. And if you happen to own the best of something, many folks will resent you for it. If you happen to purchase some average pigeons and by your management skill are able to win all of your club's and combine's races, then in your area, those birds you own will be considered Good, or maybe even the Best for your area.

You can go onto a pigeon auction site such as PiPa and you can see what racing pigeons are selling for in a public auction. http://www.pipa.be/en/pigeons-for-sale/online/auctions


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

scott70 said:


> thinking of getting a couple of pair of raceing homers but I want to get a good bloodline to start with and also what should a good pair go for thanks for the help


Ignore pipa as a site for good pigeons for two reasons. 

1.) These are birds from overseas and are by and large sprint birds for their area.

2.) pipa birds are "cream of the crop" for their part of the world and are priced accordingly.

http://loftone.net/mall/ is a nice resource to find pigeons, supplies, books clubs ect.

As for good birds and their price??? You need to decide on the type or racers you need for the distances you plan on racing. Most races are less than 400 miles. There is a lot to know before you get birds to race. The distances that they will be racing is one. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> Check your local racing pigeon club and find out who is winning in the club, thats the strain you want in your area. Not unless you prefer some expensive birds? If you're going this for fun join a club so they can teach you all the aspect of racing and you might get some free birds and might even gain more friends.


I agree, there maybe 2 clubs by you find out who wins and buy a kit or 2 of late hatch birds. If you want to be able to fly them 600 mi make sure you get distance blood.
Dave


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

scott70 said:


> thinking of getting a couple of pair of raceing homers but I want to get a good bloodline to start with and also what should a good pair go for thanks for the help


If you are just starting and talking about birds for general club and combine racing and to build on I would recommend 3 particular pigeons that will help you if you can find any descendants which are line bred but it will be hard to do:

1) Continental Class 
2) Continental Class
3) Continental Class

There are others of course  some already mentioned ...no need to be repetitive.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

*Just an example of the cream*

Next Sunday, there are again 3 auctions that end.

Beside 2 collections from the English top fanciers Alun Jones and Crehan & O’Conner, we also have a third auction that assembles the best pigeons from Belgium, The Netherlands and Germany.

Below a short introduction of the 2 auctions which end this weekend:

Gaby Vandenabeele Collection by Alun Jones (UK)
Without a doubt Alun Jones (Red Star Lofts) is a top fancier from the … with a unique colony based on direct Gaby Vandenabeele pigeons he won many titles and 1st prizes – the best of his breeding and racing team will now be sold exclusively on PIPA. That mean 19 original Vandenabeele pigeons (3 children ‘Bliksem’ – 5 children ‘James Bond’ – 2 children ‘Pantani’ Loockx) without exception with outstanding breeding records. But also their best children are auctioned, like ‘Blue Mirage’ (9x 1st), ‘Blue Diamond’ (6x 1st), ‘Venus’ (3x 1st), ‘Blue Mig’ (3x 1st), ‘Sprint King’ (3x 1st) … a special occasion therefore for fanciers loving the Vandena-beele bloodlines!

Crehan & O'Conner Auction (UK)
Crehan & O'Connor offer to the clients of PIPA a fantastic batch of Ace award winning pi-geons with a selection of young birds from their very best breeding pigeons. John Crehan: "These birds are the finest we can offer and the lucky buyers will be making one of the wis-est investments to enhance their own stock team whether they be total novices or already at the top of the sport, These birds will fill lofts anywhere in the world with winners and I state my reputation on it."

August II Auction
The International pigeon world brings together a great lot of pigeons … with as top attrac-tion a brother and sister to Luc Christiaan’s ‘New Gaby’ – mist likely 1e Nat. acebird Great Middle Distance 2011. But also (half)brothers/sisters and children to toppers like ‘Mr. Right’ (2x 1st Nat. acebird & 8x 1st big competition) via Agnes - 1. Nat. Perpignan 2011 Belgium of D’Hondt - ‘The Gilbert’ Erik Limbourg via Van Heddegem – 1st Nat. Barcelona NL 2010 of Luykx – ‘Olympic Belle’ (Olympiad bird and 3x 1st Nat. acebird) via Great Wall - ‘Kimi Barce-lona’ (7th and 9th Nat. Barcelona Belgium) of Eddy Didden together with top racers and youngsters from sublime fanciers such as Norbert Ally, Delrue-Vanbruaene, Sakis Minow-gioudis and De Veseleer. The best chance for new breeding gold.


So you can see these are not good pigeons. These are great pigeons. And will have a closing bid accordingly.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*budget*

my budget for 2 pair to start with will be around 2500 dollars I dont know what that would buy these days as far as homers go but that is what I want to spent in the spring to start a small loft with now that is just for the birds not the loft its self I also raise rollers so I all ready have a loft and all the stuff I will need to house them like I said be for this will be for fun not to race any one else just the love of the birds thank you for all your help


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Scott--I'd call CBS pigeons.-Oklahoma City
Maybe pull up their web site??????????
2500 Dollars you may want to buy a young bird team or 2 -3 pairs.
Ask what they have to offer.
I'd think you could get what you want for less than $2500


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

sky tx said:


> For 600 miles--you will need 2-3 year old birds.
> Then they may make 600 miles in a "LONG" day--2 days for sure.


My bird is going to a 600 and a 700 next year as a 3 year old  He's already been through five 500's I believe. If he survives the season next year I'll finally get him home so I can stock him.


But to answer the original question, the "best" strain is a matter of opinion. However, I believe the best way to go about it is to get birds from the best long distance racer in your area.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

just checked out the web site thank you very much


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

If I were going to spend $2500 on two pair of birds I think I would not look far. First I would find what I want. On my wish list would be a pair of Koopmans, Maybe a pair for Vandenheede, Something from De Rauw Sablon, maybe some Sangers birds etc. Maybe a few good German birds. 
I could give our top young bird flier in the ABQ club Ken Easley a call and have four or five pair of very good young birds off imports from Koopman, Sangers, Alfons Klass, etc for that $2500. May not go 600 miles but don't have the gas money to drive that far anyway. Ken is not a feather merchant but a racer. He test the birds out. I am sure there are guys like Ken in every area that has very good birds for reasonable prices. http://nmracingpigeons.homestead.com/

Not to try and sell you some birds, but my birds were second in the club last year flown by a fancier in ABQ. I have 30 quality late hatches in the loft that I am saving back for a breast cancer auction for my wife, and to sell a few six packs for about $200 per six pack + shipping. These are birds off of 2K a pop birds from very good proven bloodlines. In other words whether you get birds from Ken, a guy like me or someone else with good birds, I don't think you have to spend big bucks. I would think for a few hundred dollars you could compete with the best in your area. Or a thousand you can get birds off of the best imported families in the world from local guys.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

As for the best strain of pigeon, that would depend on what distance you were flying from. Most of the best go back to just a few foundation lines. So today to say one is the best is a matter of taste and opinion. Like Warren said there is a winner at every level, local, AU, Belg and Holland national, and world etc. Some say the Sun City Million Dollar race is the proving ground. Find bird that you are passionate about, that look good, feel good, fly good, and win for you. My birds are a melting pot of what I think are good birds. I keep the good breeders and fliers to carry on the family. I then bring in birds that I think are as good or better than mime. I have birds off of world champions, futurity winners, one loft winners, Sun City winners etc, but in the end the best birds are the first through the trap on race day. Get these birds, the ones that win. They are the best breed of birds regardless of the peds. 
Study Pipa for information. I would say for long distance birds that win De Rauw Sablon are the hottest thing around. Vandenheede's Freddy is probably the best bird around today. The peds of the winners in NL and Belg are reflecting this.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

scott70 said:


> thinking of getting a couple of pair of raceing homers but I want to get a good bloodline to start with and also what should a good pair go for thanks for the help


One more thing to add. Find a guy that will sell you young off of breeders that have bred club winners, futurity winners, combine winners etc. These are the birds you want. Chasing peds form the feather merchants is only going to get you frustrated. There are some good fliers in PT that can sell you these kind of birds. Birds from parents with race records. Chances are the paper is also good. Find the guys with 10 or 15 pairs that only breed birds that give results. A guy that wins races. Save you a bunch of time.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*thank you*

thank you sir it is very hard to find people with realy good birds when I started in to rollers I went threw a lot of what people told me where good birds but where junk then I found a guy that sold me some roller cheap and they are the best birds I have ever seen so I can see what you are saying I just want to get started with some birds that are good birds with out having to start over and over again I am sure every one knows how that feels


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't overlook free birds either. My best birds came from breeders who were given to me by club/combine members. Make friends and show genuine interest. The good people will help you out without trying to rip you off.

Speaking of which...
If you want some young birds next spring to race, I will be happy to send you however many you want. All I ask is that you pay for shipping and you race them OR train them out to a decent distance (for example, that 600 mile trip you were speaking of). I don't think people realize the benefit of having other people fly their birds.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Don't overlook free birds either. My best birds came from breeders who were given to me by club/combine members. Make friends and show genuine interest. The good people will help you out without trying to rip you off.
> 
> Speaking of which...
> If you want some young birds next spring to race, I will be happy to send you however many you want. All I ask is that you pay for shipping and you race them OR train them out to a decent distance (for example, that 600 mile trip you were speaking of). I don't think people realize the benefit of having other people fly their birds.


 Thats a mighty hard offer to refuse if you ask me .

P.S. Becky which of your birds are the best distance birds that you have by the way ? just curiouso ?


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*work out*

they would get a work out my wife works my rollers when I am not home and I work in state and out of state hanging Guard rail on the hwys so they would get at least a 50 mile hop every day that is how far my wife works from home and then when I take them up to 700 miles this week I worked a 100 miles one way to work next week I will be in va for 30 days so as you can see this will be a lot of fun for my wife and I


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

PigeonVilla said:


> Thats a mighty hard offer to refuse if you ask me .
> 
> P.S. Becky which of your birds are the best distance birds that you have by the way ? just curiouso ?


I haven't been able to race a whole lot myself because of money issues BUT the bird in California that is doing so well at distance...his dad was a McLaughlin SVR and the momma....is something, LOL. It was bred by one of the guys to beat in our club, sold in a YB auction to Renee (known on here as Lovebirds), then given to me after it had flown 330 miles. That's all I know about her. But she's one of my favorite hens and I have a lot of faith in her and her children. When she was mated to a different cockbird, she produce one of my 1st place winners here in my club. The second race I had ever participated in.
It's funny though because typically SVRs are known as more of sprint birds. Pedigree wise, a lot of my birds are supposed to be middle/long distance. We are lucky if we get a 500 mile race around here, so that's why I love sending my birds to other places to see how they fair with that handler, in that environment, against different birds, at different distances.  Let's me see their full potential when I don't have the means to do it here myself.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I haven't been able to race a whole lot myself because of money issues BUT the bird in California that is doing so well at distance...his dad was a McLaughlin SVR and the momma....is something, LOL. It was bred by one of the guys to beat in our club, sold in a YB auction to Renee (known on here as Lovebirds), then given to me after it had flown 330 miles. That's all I know about her. But she's one of my favorite hens and I have a lot of faith in her and her children. When she was mated to a different cockbird, she produce one of my 1st place winners here in my club. The second race I had ever participated in.
> It's funny though because typically SVRs are known as more of sprint birds. Pedigree wise, a lot of my birds are supposed to be middle/long distance. We are lucky if we get a 500 mile race around here, so that's why I love sending my birds to other places to see how they fair with that handler, in that environment, against different birds, at different distances.  Let's me see their full potential when I don't have the means to do it here myself.


lol sounds like my whole flock here too, dont know what they can do til they get the chance . I have birds that get lost off the loft and ones that I cant lose no matter how far I drop them off .I like to add stuff that will stick around though ,I lose alot of second generation birds and it drives me crazy .


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*200 miles*

Marry I will only be 200 miles from you after the holiday mabe I could come down and see your birds on a sunday I will be working in Bristol va till nov 1 off and on I could take a group of birds for a nice hop then for ya


----------



## monsoon (May 9, 2009)

Scott i did some research this year and found the smcc combine in our area email them and they can get you in contact with people in our area. Check out www.racingpigeonmall.com you can check race results from smcc combine also check out these two clubs on there west side members and east side members. From what i gather from the guy i talked to the west side is more a meeting of friends that compete and the east side is more competitive.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

scott70 said:


> thank you sir it is very hard to find people with realy good birds when I started in to rollers I went threw a lot of what people told me where good birds but where junk then I found a guy that sold me some roller cheap and they are the best birds I have ever seen so I can see what you are saying I just want to get started with some birds that are good birds with out having to start over and over again I am sure every one knows how that feels


The guy I mentioned Ken Easley is one of the best roller guys around also. He has written books and hold a bunch of records so I am told.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://jackhammerbreaks.homestead.com/
Here is his roller page. Interesting reading.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*thank you for the*

thank you for the help I will try and get a hold of Ken I love my rollers but homers are alot of fun also and I drive so much I can realy give them a work out to see how good they realy are I might be interested in a six pack from you but I always heard they had to be raised at your coop you cant resettle good homers dont know if this is true or not or if you just have to get realy young birds to be able to do this


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

scott70 said:


> thank you for the help I will try and get a hold of Ken I love my rollers but homers are alot of fun also and I drive so much I can realy give them a work out to see how good they realy are I might be interested in a six pack from you but I always heard they had to be raised at your coop you cant resettle good homers dont know if this is true or not or if you just have to get realy young birds to be able to do this


Yep if you want birds to settle you need to get young birds. Mine are a bit too old to settle. Some would probably work, but I would not run the risk to loose them. you may find some late hatches this time a year. I stopped a few months ago.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*young birds*

I think it would be better just to breed some young birds here so that if I lost them I could at least always go back to the pair and try again with the next set heck even rollers can be hard to settle some times


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Of course if it were me, and I was starting all over again... and I had a budget of $2500 I would simply stay within my Combine. There are two genetlemen in my Combine who have dominated our course for the last ten years and it shows in their race results. I would approach the top two or three guys in your Combine and acquire kits of YB's from them. After the race season you will have an idea who the "stars" are within the bunch, and they would become your foundation stock. 

What typically happens however, is a new guy will for whatever reason, decide that some fancy pedigrees he sees promoted on some web site, will provide a better chance at winning then obtaining birds from a local source. Now it is true that if you purchase a local Champ's YB's that you won't have this star fancier's loft, or loft location, nor his management !  But, at least in our area, these guys have already "invested" tens of thousands, (sometimes a couple times over) and have selected the winners for their breeders over many generations. We did exactly that this year at SFL's. Will they all be winners ? No....but for a relatively small sum, we were able to acquire 20 YB's from our two top competitors for a tiny fraction of what I paid Mike Gunus in 2002 for just five YB's. And the odds are, the % of what turns out to be above average pigeons is the same. If we end up with just one or two Supers out of the bunch, that will have been a very good deal. 

So keep your wallet in your pants, and go see some of the top fanciers and his bird's in your area. Just like any thing else in life, there are honest people and there are crooks. Fine a honest guy or two in your area with some great birds and you may just make some new friends in the process, and my bet is you will do just fine.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*pedigrees*

Mr Smith you are right pedigrees dont mean any thing it helps with good honest people trying to keep track of ther birds but there is some people just out to make a buck on new guys. I found that out with my rollers but over all there is a lot more great men and women in this hobbie then the bad apples and if you just look at all the great people that have all ready trying to help me just on this one thread. I my self am just trying to learn and have fun I will never get realy big in to racing the birds just dont have the room for a lot of birds that is why I wanted to start out with some good stock


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Of course if it were me, and I was starting all over again... and I had a budget of $2500 I would simply stay within my Combine. There are two genetlemen in my Combine who have dominated our course for the last ten years and it shows in their race results. I would approach the top two or three guys in your Combine and acquire kits of YB's from them. After the race season you will have an idea who the "stars" are within the bunch, and they would become your foundation stock.
> 
> What typically happens however, is a new guy will for whatever reason, decide that some fancy pedigrees he sees promoted on some web site, will provide a better chance at winning then obtaining birds from a local source. Now it is true that if you purchase a local Champ's YB's that you won't have this star fancier's loft, or loft location, nor his management !  But, at least in our area, these guys have already "invested" tens of thousands, (sometimes a couple times over) and have selected the winners for their breeders over many generations. We did exactly that this year at SFL's. Will they all be winners ? No....but for a relatively small sum, we were able to acquire 20 YB's from our two top competitors for a tiny fraction of what I paid Mike Gunus in 2002 for just five YB's. And the odds are, the % of what turns out to be above average pigeons is the same. If we end up with just one or two Supers out of the bunch, that will have been a very good deal.
> 
> So keep your wallet in your pants, and go see some of the top fanciers and his bird's in your area. Just like any thing else in life, there are honest people and there are crooks. Fine a honest guy or two in your area with some great birds and you may just make some new friends in the process, and my bet is you will do just fine.


Listen to Warren. He is spot on on his advice. One thing I would add is when you do get a good local blood family that wins, this is when you can pull outside birds in to cross and see if you can better the family. Warren's birds would be a good choice in this case. The only birds I have added to mine in the last few years are off local winners, birds that equal or better mine, or my birds that are on the top of the sheets.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Warren, Great Advice... Hap*



SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Of course if it were me, and I was starting all over again... and I had a budget of $2500 I would simply stay within my Combine. There are two genetlemen in my Combine who have dominated our course for the last ten years and it shows in their race results. I would approach the top two or three guys in your Combine and acquire kits of YB's from them. After the race season you will have an idea who the "stars" are within the bunch, and they would become your foundation stock.
> 
> What typically happens however, is a new guy will for whatever reason, decide that some fancy pedigrees he sees promoted on some web site, will provide a better chance at winning then obtaining birds from a local source. Now it is true that if you purchase a local Champ's YB's that you won't have this star fancier's loft, or loft location, nor his management !  But, at least in our area, these guys have already "invested" tens of thousands, (sometimes a couple times over) and have selected the winners for their breeders over many generations. We did exactly that this year at SFL's. Will they all be winners ? No....but for a relatively small sum, we were able to acquire 20 YB's from our two top competitors for a tiny fraction of what I paid Mike Gunus in 2002 for just five YB's. And the odds are, the % of what turns out to be above average pigeons is the same. If we end up with just one or two Supers out of the bunch, that will have been a very good deal.
> 
> So keep your wallet in your pants, and go see some of the top fanciers and his bird's in your area. Just like any thing else in life, there are honest people and there are crooks. Fine a honest guy or two in your area with some great birds and you may just make some new friends in the process, and my bet is you will do just fine.


Warren, This is the best Advice that "I Think" you have ever written. I agree 100% & do hope is read, & possibly all would take your advice. I would say the same thing & we both have many yrs. of racing without computers to get this kind of adviceso simply. Hope folks will do this, but think we know that most will not take the Best Advice, & just buy birds from OVER THE MOUNTAIN!! 
Happy


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*great help from all*

great help from all thank you very much


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

scott70 said:


> great help from all thank you very much


Scott
Look for my Breast Cancer Auction in PT around the end of the month. I am putting up three-two pair boxes. Last year they went for about $200 a piece or $50 a bird shipping included. All the money goes to the Susan G Komen breast cancer foundation. My wife does the 60 mile walk every year. I raised some youngsters off my best to put in the auction. I will put in siblings of the PT race birds, siblings of my race winners etc. Way you can get some good birds and deduct the cost from your taxes. I will have pics and pedigrees on as soon as the birds are through the molt.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't know this person but the pedigree depending on accuracy is very impressive!!


http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=36216


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

lgfout said:


> I don't know this person but the pedigree depending on accuracy is very impressive!!
> 
> 
> http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=36216


One thing I do not see is race results. It states that a son has won at every race station. Give me band numbers and race stations etc. I want to see that the birds in the pedigree have won. I would need more than just down from a good bird. Now if that bird has won a race or two and down from those birds, I would like.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

It is also a 2009 bird with no race or breeding results.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

hillfamilyloft said:


> One thing I do not see is race results. It states that a son has won at every race station. Give me band numbers and race stations etc. I want to see that the birds in the pedigree have won. I would need more than just down from a good bird. Now if that bird has won a race or two and down from those birds, I would like.


What you do see in the pedigree, again depending on accuracy, is the great producer Continental Class on almost every leg of the brackets. I would rather have a bird like this than a race winner with no beef in the background. It's ok for me if others disagree. It is only my opinion. I have bred from this bloodline extremely successfully in the past.

However, I must add that as you have indicated I would want to know more since neither of the breeders are acquaintances and there are no supporting documents. There is nothing wrong with asking questions!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

lgfout said:


> What you do see in the pedigree, again depending on accuracy, is the great producer Continental Class on almost every leg of the brackets. I would rather have a bird like this than a race winner with no beef in the background. It's ok for me if others disagree. It is only my opinion. I have bred from this bloodline extremely successfully in the past.
> 
> However, I must add that as you have indicated I would want to know more since neither of the breeders are acquaintances and there are no supporting documents. There is nothing wrong with asking questions!!


It really depends on what you are breeding the bird for. Are you looking for a line-bred or inbred Continental Class bird or a bird that has a steller race record or his parents a steller breeding record? Because what you are getting here is the first. A bird that has Continental Class four generations on all sides. A good bloodline does not always mean the bird will race well. I do agree this bird has a good bloodline. If you have the bloodline that has produced good racing birds for you, it might be wise to purchase the birds and cross him into what you have and see what they do. As for me, I have as good as peds in my loft in my opinion and birds with racing and breeding records to boot. Putting this bird in my loft would be risky. I do not put birds in the loft that have not shown results. Performance 1st, pedigree 2nd. I have not had much luck selecting ped 1st with no performance. Good race results or breeding results as close to the bird as you can get in the ped. I have only puchased one bird off of pedigree. She was old and the daughter of Verinque, first from Bourgues against 13,000 birds. She has given me two babies. I will let you know how they produce.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Just saw this. I have a great-great-gransdon of Continental Class in my loft. He is a son of Motown Missile from Red Rose loft. He is on loan. I was short two cocks and my mentor brought him to me to breed. I bred him to a daughter of on of my birds in ABQ that bred a 200 mile winner. She has produced me very good birds. I have a better deal than the $200 bird on the auction. I will be selling a bird off the pair along with three other bird off performance birds in my breast cancer auction. That is two pair of good ped birds off performance birds. Last year they went for about $250 a box shipping included. And it is tax deductible to boot. A win win. I also have four birds flying in ABQ off the pair. Will let you know how they do. My mentor bought the cock bird at the Spirit of Colorado auction for $1500. Motown missile is an AU and combine champion. Performance with pedigree.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

lgfout said:


> I don't know this person but the pedigree depending on accuracy is very impressive!!
> 
> 
> http://www.pigeonauctions.com/lot.cfm?lotID=36216


lgfout
If you are interested in one of these birds off the grand-son of Motown Missile give me a PM. I will save you one for a little feed money and shipping. The hen I bred him to bred 8th and 23rd against 350+ birds last year. Her sister was a 200mile winner and her Sire was a 250 winner. Nice bird to cross into your C.Class birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Never mind you are in the Philippines. I don't think I want to mess with the shipping. I will put the bird in the breast cancer auction.


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

hillfamilyloft said:


> lgfout
> If you are interested in one of these birds off the grand-son of Motown Missile give me a PM. I will save you one for a little feed money and shipping. The hen I bred him to bred 8th and 23rd against 350+ birds last year. Her sister was a 200mile winner and her Sire was a 250 winner. Nice bird to cross into your C.Class birds.


Motown Missile was a great pigeon for Steve. I don't have space for any more pigeons now and as you indicate I am in the Philippines now after my retirement. I don't have Continental Class birds any more I sold out and the last was Champion bird.
However if I had seen a bird like that one a few months ago it would be here.


----------

